# Date on Friday



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I have a date on Friday. It is a couble with a person I met on myspace. It is me, her, her friend, and someone she met on myspace. It could be interesting. At least I'll be going out on a date.

It is interesting that she works as a receptionist at the doctor's office where my brother is a doctor. I don't think she realizes I am his brother. I haven't told him yet.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

that's interesting...goodluck and have fun


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

well, the date is coming up. it is no longer a double date, just me and her. we are going to have dinner and chat then see the movie.. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Good luck I hope you have a great time


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

how did it go?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

It went ok. We started off a little slow on conversation during dinner, but it went ok after we got talking. I don't know if she likes me or not. I asked her if she would want to go out again and she said yes. Maybe I'll get my first ever second date. We will see.

Overall, it was better than staying home and doing nothing. I do have Perfect Dark Zero to play, though...


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

:banana congratulations. First dates can be slow and awkward even for people without SA. See how the second one goes.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome! i'm glad everything worded out ok


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

woohoo... don't forget to call her today...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Good job workman :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three boogies, man! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great, second dates are always good, it at least means she sees something in you that she is attracted to. And reading your first post about it being a group date I was worried, but than it became just you and her which I think is much better. Going out with a group could have meant she only sees you as a friend and doesn't want to really be alone with you. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 
I didn't call her back or anything, but she left me a message saying she had a great time and stuff and to give her a call or message sometime. I sent one back seeing asking if she would want to go out (I asked already, but anyway) and said I would call her sometime, and we could go out sometime after wednesday since I will be busy with school until then( 3 weeks till school ends and I have way too much work to do).

It seems like she likes me and hopefully I will be able to report back to you guys on our second date in a week or so.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

right on workman!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

You studmuffin, you.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

congrats! hope everything works out for you!


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, we are going to a concert on saturday. Some of here friends are coming, though.

She says they are going to a club afterwards, but she doesn't want to go, so maybe we will be able to do something just the two of us afterwards.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

We went out on Saturday. I met her and her friend. We sat and talk at a bar for awhile, and ended up missing the concert since we got side tracked. We then ended up going back to thier apartment and another of thier friends that used to live with them, but now lives in out of state was there. We just messed around again and i ended up staying the night there(no nothing happened).

I called her tonight and we talked for a little bit, but I had to go to a school thing and she was going out to eat with some people from her work, so it wasn't very long.

I did get a call from my brother, though, and he was asking how things went, then told me how his nurse was telling him that she was asking her about his/my family and ended up talking about how she was dating his brother(me).

So, I don't know. I guess it is going good.

I guess this also answers my question about how you go from just going on dates to dating.  lol


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

:banana 

You are the man!


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, she is coming over wednesday to watch some movies.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome, way to go!! :banana 
Do you like her?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I like her. I'm wondering how tonight will go. I think I should at least try for a kissto show that I like her. I don't know.


----------



## Brooklyn79 (Apr 15, 2006)

workman said:


> Yeah, I like her. I'm wondering how tonight will go. I think I should at least try for a kissto show that I like her. I don't know.


Do it, be bold, but not aggressive. Wait for the right moment.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, it was ok. We watched some movies and stuff. I did end up kissing her, but it was very bad. I just made a joke about pratice makes perfect or something.

She also ended up asking if this was an official thing, and I said yes, so I guess we are now boyfriend and girlfriend. Hopefully we get the kissing thing down, though.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, good job man. It takes allotta balls to go in for a kiss, so you must have alot of balls or big balls, one or the other.

The "practice makes perfect" remark was a good recovery. sounds like you're doing good for yourself. Keep it up dude.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

:nw 

Nice! I'm really happy for you man.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:banana woot way to go!


----------



## Brooklyn79 (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome!!!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

workman said:


> Well, it was ok. We watched some movies and stuff. I did end up kissing her, but it was very bad. I just made a joke about pratice makes perfect or something.
> 
> She also ended up asking if this was an official thing, and I said yes, so I guess we are now boyfriend and girlfriend. Hopefully we get the kissing thing down, though.


You're freakin awesome! What anxiety. Anxiety is your B**ch! You owned it!

Sounds like this might be a good girl too. I'm happy for you. You just some how made my day. I'm glad good things are happening for you.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

scairy said:


> workman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it was ok. We watched some movies and stuff. I did end up kissing her, but it was very bad. I just made a joke about pratice makes perfect or something.
> ...


This whole thing is causing me a lot of anxiety, We sat through about half of the movie kind of just sitting there making ocmments every now and again, which was kind of awkward. I wanted to put my arm around her and kind of cuddle a little bit, but was to nervous, finally I was just like can i put my arm around you, and she said sure. I kind of joked that it was pretty lame to ask that and said I was going to do the yawn thing. I guess I make little jokes to make me fell more comfortable about the inexperience thing.

Then I almost didn't go for the good night kiss because I was so anxious, and when it went bad I kind of made another little joke.

Anyway, I don't know if I whould post this, but here is har blog from after getting home last night:

Just a short and sweet one, because my bed is calling my name!!!

So, I just had a great night!!! I guess you-know-who and I are dating now (those of you who've been around know who I'm talking about), and, might I add, I couldn't be happier... He's been so great, opening doors, paying for dinner, all that good jazz... Not to mention, he's making the first moves, which, to me, is totally great... (I'm a firm believer in the guy making the first move)

Anyway, I'm kinda on cloud 9 right now... LOL...
........................................

So I guess she must not have been turned off by all my insecurities. The first moves thing, though. That kinda makes me more nervous, I guess I'll have to make all the first moves, that is nerve racking. I guess I'll deal with it, though.


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

This is all so sweet. 
Way to go, dude! Thanks for sharing this stuff with us. :yes 

BabyG


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

wow that is great! i'm happy for you, is this your first date ever?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Inane said:


> wow that is great! i'm happy for you, is this your first date ever?


No, I've been on about 5 dates before her (they didn't go anywhere). This was our third(second just the two of us) date.


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow man! That is really great, I'm happy for you since it gives me alot of hope that very inexperienced guys can get girlfriends. I know all too well how difficult it is to go in for the kiss, and you did it despite the major anxiety, that takes real courage. I have yet to do it with a girl I've went out with a few times and its majorly overdue. I'm going out tomorrow and am planning on doing it then. Reading your post is giving me some confidence so thanks. :thanks 

Oh, and if a girl wrote that about me in her blog, man I would be so happy, you have her now and know she likes you and you've kissed, you've got it made.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

workman said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > workman said:
> ...


She likes you dude. Relax. You're in. That's awesome that you actually know what she's thinking through some post she made somewhere. It's funny I'd be afraid to make the first move because I wouldn't want a girl to feel uncomfortable. I think I'm starting to learn. The honset truth is, if a girl likes a guy then she wants you to make the moves and she wants you to be manly (not overly sensitive) which is the complete opposite of what the women's movement and feminist would say. I beginning to believe this whole thing is a mind game. If you act and portray yourself as the man she will in turn perceive you as the man.

You have no idea how happy I am for you.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> The honset truth is, if a girl likes a guy then she wants you to make the moves and she wants you to be manly (not overly sensitive) which is the complete opposite of what the women's movement and feminist would say.


It's funny how feminism can't quite seem to override basic biology, eh?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Writer81 said:


> Wow man! That is really great, I'm happy for you since it gives me alot of hope that very inexperienced guys can get girlfriends. I know all too well how difficult it is to go in for the kiss, and you did it despite the major anxiety, that takes real courage. I have yet to do it with a girl I've went out with a few times and its majorly overdue. I'm going out tomorrow and am planning on doing it then. Reading your post is giving me some confidence so thanks. :thanks
> 
> Oh, and if a girl wrote that about me in her blog, man I would be so happy, you have her now and know she likes you and you've kissed, you've got it made.


So did you go for it? I hope it went well.

I'm not thinking about the games's and man/woman role stuff. I'm just going with what happens. Thinking about that stuff might make my head explode.

Well, I'm going to her apartment tonight for a few hours since I have finals coming up. There will be some other people there, but oh well. I'll tell you guys how it turns out.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Everyone is probably tired of hearing about this, but I'll post it anyway. :b 

Well Saturday went pretty good. Nothing very interesting happened. I went to her apartment and her, her roomate, and her roommates brother was there. They were making lasagna, so we ate that and then watched a movie. One funny thing was when her roommates brother almost sat on the couch, she said don't you dare sit there. I guess that was our place. Then the goodnight kiss... I already made a topic about that.

Her roommate sent me a message that night reminding me that my myspace profile shouldn't say single anymore.

She sent me a sweet message on sunday about how she really liked me and liked spending time with me and stuff. So, anyway, I guess it's going good.


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! Just relax and enjoy thing now. Get to really know her and let her really get to know you. (This is the fun part)

<3


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, It had to happen eventually. The SA talk.

Two nights ago, we went to one of her friends graduation, then to meet her mom, and finally to her apartment. I ended up getting a bad case of anxiety for somereason. She was kept asking what was wrong, and I just said nothing. Finally, I told her I had to go, and ensured her it didn't have anything to do with her. I felt bad because she seemed really upset and was starting to cry.

Anyway, I went back the next night and ended up explaining what had happened. She said she understood, and was relieved it wasn't something worse or something to do with her. She said she just wished I would have told her in the first place instead of having her worried and not know what is going on.

So, I learned two things, honest is the best policy, and she is a great girl(I already knew that one, though.)


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

workman said:


> Well, It had to happen eventually. The SA talk.
> 
> Two nights ago, we went to one of her friends graduation, then to meet her mom, and finally to her apartment. I ended up getting a bad case of anxiety for somereason. She was kept asking what was wrong, and I just said nothing. Finally, I told her I had to go, and ensured her it didn't have anything to do with her. I felt bad because she seemed really upset and was starting to cry.
> 
> ...


Wow so she actually accepted your imperfection with anxiety? I'm shocked. I figured that 99% of all ladies would drop a guy if they found he had this problem.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Workman, I'm very happy for you. Congrats!



scairy said:


> Wow so she actually accepted your imperfection with anxiety? I'm shocked. I figured that 99% of all ladies would drop a guy if they found he had this problem.


You'd be surprised by how accepting people are (of anxiety) only if you'd tell them. SA is not as bad as say AIDS or other serious conditions which can completely change the dynamic of a relationship.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Melatonin said:


> Workman, I'm very happy for you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny my brain is so twisted I figure people with herpes and other STD's have got a better shot than me because herpes isn't going to affect their job oppertunities and job promotions.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Actually, she mentioned that she was on AD's herself. I don't know why, she never seems depressed to me. I actually saw them in the apartment before she said anything, but I didn't want to ask because I did know if they were hers or her roomates and I didn't know why they were taking them. I figured I would just let her tell me if she wanted to.


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

workman said:


> Well, It had to happen eventually. The SA talk.
> 
> Two nights ago, we went to one of her friends graduation, then to meet her mom, and finally to her apartment. I ended up getting a bad case of anxiety for somereason. She was kept asking what was wrong, and I just said nothing. Finally, I told her I had to go, and ensured her it didn't have anything to do with her. I felt bad because she seemed really upset and was starting to cry.
> 
> ...


Wow, all I have to say is hold on to her and never let her go. I also would think most girls would not accept a guy with social anxiety problems, so the fact this girl does is great. I think if you ask girls they would say they wouldn't mind a guy because of that, but in reality they want a confident guy who doesn't get anxiety about things. They would love to be your friend and support you in your social anxiety, but it usually kills the romantic feelings they might have for you. But I may be wrong.

My current experience with that is I went out with a girl a few times and didn't kiss her and on the last date things kind of went bad because I had so much anxiety and so wanted to kiss her and move things forward and I didn't and she was kind of upset about it. Well I sent her an email telling her I was so anxious and really did want to kiss her and she intially replied she thought we could try things again. But after that I sent her a few more emails asking her out and she eventually said she didn't think it would be a good idea if we went out again. I think she saw my anxiety and didn't want me because of it, she wanted a confident guy who could kiss her with ease and make her comfortable. That wasn't me and I think most girls are like her.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your experience Writer81. Hope it goes better next time.

I'm goiing to make sure I hold onto my girlfriend and never let go. She really is great.


----------

